# At what point is one called a "Chef"?



## adf777 (Dec 27, 2006)

An old roommate has recently graduated culinary college, and now works in a bakery/organic foods restaurant, and has been called "Chef x" by a local paper.

I always got the impression that one needs much more experience to have this title. 
What are other thoughts on this?
(sorry if this has been asked already)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

You are a chef when you run the whole or part of a kitchen. The masses don't know the difference between chef and cook due to the food network and all that...so they just call everyone that cooks professionally a chef. Every once in a while the executive sous chef at my work will call me a chef though...so who knows.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Umm errr Uhhhhh? As Chad hinted simply one of the most over and mis-used titles in the Culinay Arts. 

There are so many layers of education and experience to not only becoming and then progressing as a "Chef" it's hard to pinpoint. 

Personally I'd like to believe that you earn the title not when you finish school but.... When you are hired to and have been able to succesfully apply the knowledge you have accumulated over a period of years in cooking techniques, food chemistry/science, recipe writing, menu design and costing, food/equipment/wares purchasing and control, managment fundamentals, kitchen design, sales and service, staff education and training, etc, etc, etc.

Then again, life and experiences have taught me that becoming a Chef is something you earn. The title doesn't make the person the peson makes the title. It should never self proclaimed and gloated over and it should never be used to make another feel insuperior or insecure. A Chef should always be willing to share knowledge and lend a hand in the advancement of others involving the craft. Being a Chef is realizing it as the last know "Nobel" profession and then acting responsibly within that manner. Unfortunately many out there are intent on reducing it to nothing more than the "Court Jester".

So the question of "At what point is one called a Chef?" Could be when, as a sign of respect, a peer addresses you as Chef instead of your actual name. 

Okay standing up here makes me dizzy so I guess it's time to step down off the soap box.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Although we have covered this topic many, many times, I find oldschools thoughts to be one of the most on point in recent times. And, I appreciate how he/she feels about chef's


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oldschool has pretty much hit the nail on the head. "Chef" is just as abused as "professional photographer" is.

If you look at the roots of the word "Chef" it means chief, or boss. My cousin who has a auto garage in Switzerland is referred to as "Chef" by his employees and customers, the chief editor's title of a newspaper is "Chef" too. 

So a good description for Chef would be the boss, the supervisor, the guy who hires and fires, who makes menus, teaches the cooks how to cook, sees that the cooks have enough ingredients, and makes money for the business.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

An old chef also makes good bread (bakers know what I mean)


----------

